# is a press worth the money



## ol' boy (Jul 24, 2010)

I cant seem to find much on this anywhere, but I was wondering after the sale and missing out on the press and then reading and not being able to find a ratchet press anywhere less than about 250, are there any articles or discussions about whether or not a press is worth the money. I have read on article and the reasoning is a little different than mine. 

they said that the press is not worth it unless you will be making larger batches, where as I haven't been able to make larger batches because I don't have a press. 


So if I was to make the complete legal amount for a two adult household, 200 gallons, and I was to make several batches, like couple of fruit wines and then a couple types of grape. I don't think my batch size would go beyond 50 gallons ever. and I still like making smaller batches...

I may already know my answer but I guess I want someone else to justify it, especially those of you who can tell me how useful they really are. or if anyone thinks the exact opposite I am willing to listen to that too.


----------



## rodo (Jul 25, 2010)

To my way of thinking if you have fruit to use then you need a press and probably a crusher too.

The guy who inspired me to make wine makes 30 gallons a year. He has 1 30 gallon barrel a crusher and a press and makes an exelent Concord every year.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

If making mall batches then a big $400 press is not for you and will just take up space and not even be worth pullig it out and the clean up afterwards. Now if yolu are making a 50 gallon batch I think a press woud be very handy on that one for sure. I just took the plunge today actually on a #40 press and a crusher/destemmer and altgough it pricey I cat wait to have the ability to buy the grapes I want and deal with them properly and not have to worry about what the guy before me just ran through the crusher. I have a small press already that home made and you can get plans cheap on Ebay to build one your self or just wing it like I did, mine is going to a good friend.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a press and a crusher - i love them - makes wine making a lot easier - but i agree - if you are just doing small 1 gallons batches - don't waste your time or money.

I will be doing like 500 #s of grapes in about a month - i can crush and press in about an 45 min to an hour.


----------



## ol' boy (Jul 25, 2010)

to me a one gallon batch is an experiment,
a five gallon batch is small
30 gallons is about right for a "batch", 
50 gallons is what I think of as a large batch since that is as big of a fermentor as I have found.

also, I read that the larger the batch the easier or more forgiving it is, the smaller the more fickle and apt to have problems. which is why I refer to one gallon as an experiment.


----------



## rodo (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd agree with that.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 25, 2010)

you are right about one gallon being too small. see, if you add there is just less volume and smaller errors make are more pronounced.

i do experiments in 3 gallon carboys. most turn out very drinkable anyhow


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

I also agree but dont make really anything above 6 gallon batches as for one thing I dont have any larger fermenters nor do I really want that much of any one type of wine. I know when making wine from grapes this will be a lot of work for such a small batch but its the way I like it. I really dont drink evey night to need 100 or more bottles of any one wine.


----------



## ol' boy (Jul 25, 2010)

there seems to be this notion that if you can make a one gallon batch you can make a 50 gallon batch, ie if you can swim in the shallow end you can swim in the deep end mentality, but it is actually the opposite. I know that there are ppl here who make one gallon batches and hats off to them because the margin for error is so small.

so for someone who is going to make a few 30 gallon batches and a few 15 gallon batches and a 50 gallon batch every year a press is a more than justifiable purchase I guess?


----------



## ol' boy (Jul 25, 2010)

you have to collect your wine though, age a few bottles and see what happens


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

I also agree with that statement. Its as easy to make different size batches with the exception of the equipment needed because without having some extra equipment like the crusher/destemmer and press a big batch can really be a huge hassle and mess!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I also agree but dont make really anything above 6 gallon batches as for one thing I dont have any larger fermenters nor do I really want that much of any one type of wine. I know when making wine from grapes this will be a lot of work for such a small batch but its the way I like it. I really dont drink evey night to need 100 or more bottles of any one wine.



I'm having trouble keeping wine in stock. Every gathering I go to I'm pretty much expected to bring some wine. I'm down to the last bottle or two of some of them.
The press, I think will allow me to make 20-30 gallon batches. Therefore having more stock.
Plus, my plans on going commercial will benefit with from the practice.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 25, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Plus, my plans on going commercial will benefit with from the practice.



yep, that's where we were at 3 years ago. should have some updates soon!


----------

